# Snake Pass closed to vehicles June 1-14



## nickyboy (15 May 2015)

Quick heads up that the Snake Pass will be traffic free for 2 weeks shortly. It's a great cycling road in any case but with no traffic........

Apparently the road is subsiding a bit on the Sheffield side just after the summit. There may be he odd vehicle going Glossop - summit or Sheffield - Snake Pass pub but definitely no through traffic

Anyone who has never ridden the Snake, this is your chance!


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2015)

Does that mean roadworks on the best bit?


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2015)

Thanks for the heads up BTW.


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Does that mean roadworks on the best bit?



There's an electronic sign at the Royal Oak in Glossop (the pub at the start of the climb). It says due to subsidence repairs so I'm guessing it's somewhere on the bit between the summit and the Snake Pass Inn.

In any case the Snake with practically no traffic is a real treat so get yerselves up there


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2015)

Damn straight. Fire up the Quattro!


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Damn straight. Fire up the Quattro!


That's not going to help you, No Cars remember


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2015)

Awesome.....


----------



## sidevalve (15 May 2015)

Just keep your eyes open. With the traffic blocked contractors may well not be looking out for bikes either and might well block off sections of road with very little warning.


----------



## kiriyama (15 May 2015)

Been meaning to do the snake pass for a while, perfect trafic free opportunity


----------



## Globalti (15 May 2015)

Subsidence is a common problem all down the eastern side. It makes it hard to get the car over 80 mph as it bounces around a lot.


----------



## growingvegetables (15 May 2015)

Lordy me - I hate hills ........... but I'm up for this one!


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2015)

There are signs up in Sheffield now too. They might have been there for a while and I haven't noticed before though.

Think I'll give it a go and see if I can manage it still - I last rode it 20 years ago when I had a lighter bike and was, er, 20 years younger


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2015)

KneesUp said:


> There are signs up in Sheffield now too. They might have been there for a while and I haven't noticed before though.
> 
> Think I'll give it a go and see if I can manage it still - I last rode it 20 years ago when I had a lighter bike and was, er, 20 years younger



The climb from the Sheffield side is very easy. Just very gentle gradients up and down a bit until the last half mile when it averages probably about 8%. From the Glossop side it's different. Bottom to top is 3 miles @ 6-8%

Descent into Glossop, if you do it, is great. My favourite in the Peak District; not so steep as to be reckless, steep enough to not pedal, excellent sight lines


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> The climb from the Sheffield side is very easy. Just very gentle gradients up and down a bit until the last half mile when it averages probably about 8%. *From the Glossop side it's different. Bottom to top is 3 miles @ 6-8%*
> 
> Descent into Glossop, if you do it, is great. My favourite in the Peak District; not so steep as to be reckless, steep enough to not pedal, excellent sight lines


Yep - there is a reason I didn't ride back all those years ago


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2015)

There will be a bloke with a stop / go sign that hates cyclists


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2015)

Quick update.....

I went to have a look this morning as the Snake is just a couple of minutes from home.

The road just after the Royal Oak pub (which is where the climb proper starts) is completely coned off with a chap there turning cars around who haven't seen the diversion signs. He confirmed that the Snake is open to cyclists 

There are no roadworks on the West side (ie from Glossop to the summit). There are several roadworks down the East side to Ladybower reservoir. They are all, apparently, passable although one may require a quick dismount for a couple of metres as the road surface may have been dug up.

So now's your chance to do a great climb on, effectively, closed roads. From Glossop side it's about 3 miles 6-8%. Other way is much longer, about 7 miles rolling and gently climbing, then about half a mile of 8% near the top


----------



## Gatters (1 Jun 2015)

might ride it next Sunday weather permitting,


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Quick update.....
> 
> I went to have a look this morning as the Snake is just a couple of minutes from home.
> 
> ...


I just worked out a loop taking in Holme Moss in both directions and up and down Snake Pass from the Glossop side. The distance would be 142 km and there would be 3,300 metres of tough Pennine climbing. I reckon that would take me about 9-10 hours. Er, should I, shouldn't I ...?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I just worked out a loop taking in Holme Moss in both directions and up and down Snake Pass from the Glossop side. The distance would be 142 km and there would be 3,300 metres of tough Pennine climbing. I reckon that would take me about 9-10 hours. Er, should I, shouldn't I ...?
> 
> View attachment 90491



I'd sneak around the side of Holme Moss and come via Dunford Bridge. If you do that and cut the corner at Winscar Reservoir it will cut out a lot of climbing. Otherwise get the train to Glossop, ride up it and then get the train home would be my advice


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Quick update.....
> 
> I went to have a look this morning as the Snake is just a couple of minutes from home.
> 
> ...


 What a brilliant use of this forum, @nickyboy. .... and thanks for the advice you've been supplying via "conversations". I'm driving up on Wednesday to ride the Snake late morning/lunchtime, and will take in the Derwent Reservoirs and (if there is time) some of the Hope Valley too.Always nice to try some other parts of the country, and a closed A road is way better than an open one.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> What a brilliant use of this forum, @nickyboy. .... and thanks for the advice you've been supplying via "conversations". I'm driving up on Wednesday to ride the Snake late morning/lunchtime, and will take in the Derwent Reservoirs and (if there is time) some of the Hope Valley too.Always nice to try some other parts of the country, and a closed A road is way better than an open one.



I consider myself very fortunate to live in a beautiful area for cycling so am delighted to be able to share it with others.

Re Hope Valley. The main road in the Hope Valley through Hope village and Castleton isn't particularly nice. It is quite busy too. If time I would definitely turn off in Hope village and take the Edale road. This is much quieter and more picturesque. To loop round requires a very hard climb though so maybe just pootle along and turn round when it suits


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jun 2015)

Cheers for the heads up.  This has been on my to do list since my eldest was at Sheffield Uni and I travelled it all too often by car.
Roll on Friday or Sunday depending upon when SWMBO wants me out of the house.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'd sneak around the side of Holme Moss and come via Dunford Bridge. If you do that and cut the corner at Winscar Reservoir it will cut out a lot of climbing. Otherwise get the train to Glossop, ride up it and then get the train home would be my advice


I'm not sure that it would save much climbing because I would have to drop down from Digley Reservoir to Holmbridge and then climb back up again.

Having said that, I do like the road round to Dunford Bridge. Descending Woodhead is ok because I can pretty much keep up with the traffic, I just hate climbing up there slowly with the traffic flying past.

I want to climb Holme Moss from the Woodhead side because I have never done it before so maybe I will go out via Dunford Bridge and back over Holme Moss?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

Hmm ... surprisingly, going via Dunford Bridge by the route I would take is not only further but involves _MORE_ climbing!  (Profiles plotted to same scale.)


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... surprisingly, going via Dunford Bridge by the route I would take is not only further but involves _MORE_ climbing!  (Profiles plotted to same scale.)
> 
> View attachment 90504



Looks like it's over Holme Moss both ways. The only alternative is through Uppermill which is much flatter but then you've got quite a busy road from Stalybridge to Glossop.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Looks like it's over Holme Moss both ways. The only alternative is through Uppermill which is much flatter but then you've got quite a busy road from Stalybridge to Glossop.


I don't fancy busy roads so it would be the double Moss, single Snake sandwich! 

If I feel up to it, I'll give it a go later in the week once the weather has settled down! I'd set off shortly after the school run to give myself plenty of daylight hours to get there and back.


----------



## Donger (3 Jun 2015)

Rode it today. Plenty of "Road Closed" signs and lines of cones, but absolutely nothing to stop you getting through, or even slow you down much. Saw several road crews carrying out various tasks .... replacing a manhole, patching some tarmac, repairing the edge of the road, cutting away overhanging trees etc ... but apart from one set of traffic lights on the eastern side of the pass (in the woods) there's nothing to stop you from having fun. Fantastic to have an A road to yourself. Only the sounds of bubbling streams, lambs bleating and birdsong. Brilliant! Thanks again @nickyboy.
p.s. For anyone else not from the area, and planning to arrive by car, there is plenty of street parking around the end of Hurst Road, which is right opposite the Asian restaurant that used to be the Royal Oak (as seen on Google Earth), right at the bottom of the climb in Glossop.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2015)

I've managed to nibble my route down to 139 km and could well be doing it tomorrow. I reserve the right to turn round at Woodhead though and go home without doing the Snake if I think it would be too much for me with the Holme Moss double plus the other hills!  

If I do ride it, a report will appear in 'Your Ride Today' but probably not tomorrow because I will be too knackered.

Ah it is gone midnight ... I mean later today!


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2015)

Did Glossop - Ladybower Reservoir - some climb round the back of Hathersage and then back over the Snake.

I've never seen so many cyclists, even on a nice summer Sunday. There is a set of roadworks just East of the Snake Pass Inn but other than that, nothing to hold you up. Beware that there are a few contractor vehicles moving on the road so you still need watch out for traffic. Having said that, the descent to Glossop was great because you can take the full racing line on some corners

Might do it again tomorrow


----------



## BRounsley (4 Jun 2015)

Hi Nick

I’m planning to do this on Saturday morning (using my to and from Manchester routes I already have).
This time with sun screen!!!

Can you see any major issues with it? I know some of the roads are little lanes so the surface may be a bit naff.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yilgtukwkhorudab

Brian


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jun 2015)

BRounsley said:


> This time with sun screen!!!




You could stop off at the pub in Glossop on your way back......


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2015)

BRounsley said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I’m planning to do this on Saturday morning (using my to and from Manchester routes I already have).
> This time with sun screen!!!
> ...



Hi Brian

No major issues. Enjoy the Mam Nick climb, it's a toughy. There are a couple of slight improvements I would make

1) The route you take at Thornhill. I've done it that way once before and the surface was very poor on Aston Lane. I prefer to go left in Thornhill straight down to the Hope Road. Maybe the surface is better now though, I don't know

2) When you descend Rushop Edge, instead of continuing to Chapel en le Frith, turn right at the Chestnut Centre and take the little road to Wash. From there take the B6062 via Chinley. This comes out on the A6. The B6062 is quite a bit nicer than the Chapel-Whaley road

Hope you have a great ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> The climb from the Sheffield side is very easy. Just very gentle gradients up and down a bit until the last half mile when it averages probably about 8%. From the Glossop side it's different. Bottom to top is 3 miles @ 6-8%
> 
> Descent into Glossop, if you do it, is great. My favourite in the Peak District; not so steep as to be reckless, steep enough to not pedal, excellent sight lines



What he says!!

Fantastic road!!!!!!!!!

Do the loop, & head back over Mortimer Road (Strines) south to north

Hard work, on this bike, back in the early 90's (42 x 19 lowest gear!!)


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jun 2015)

@nickyboy A colleague and I were on some "You will go to this event" today and he was unaware of this. He asked me to pass on his thanks for the information.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Jun 2015)

I think I may well take advantage of this on Sunday morning. Sheffield - Glossop across the whole of the Snake, then back again as far as the Ladybower, turn off towards Bamford, though Hathersage up the Surprise climb and home.

We've got the Velothon Wales next weekend so could do with a decent ride out, I was laid up with flu (real flu that means you can't even get out of bed!) all last week and have only just started to feel ok!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2015)

Well, I did it - LINK.

And now I need to get some sleep!


----------



## Bazzer (5 Jun 2015)

Massive thanks to @nickyboy . Went up there today but had to be back earlier than I would have preferred. Still, enjoyed the quietness of the road, the descent and the smiles on the contractors' faces going through the cones.
Will have to make time to go back at least one more time.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jun 2015)

Drove through Glossop today and have to admit, there appeared to be an awful lot of cyclists heading that way.

I'm not convinced that the closure is really a massive incentive to head for the Snake as I ride up there a few times a year and find that the road conditions on the pass are not any more or less intimidating than the roads that lead to the area. Personally I have never felt threatened by traffic during the climb or descent of the Pass (usually just a blast to the summit and back, from the Glossop side) but I guess the tranquillity of the closed road will add to the pleasure of the climb


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Drove through Glossop today and have to admit, there appeared to be an awful lot of cyclists heading that way.
> 
> I'm not convinced that the closure is really a massive incentive to head for the Snake as I ride up there a few times a year and find that the road conditions on the pass are not any more or less intimidating than the roads that lead to the area. Personally I have never felt threatened by traffic during the climb or descent of the Pass (usually just a blast to the summit and back, from the Glossop side) but I guess the tranquillity of the closed road will add to the pleasure of the climb



According to Strava, today was my 78th time up the Snake in the last three years. I'd agree that the traffic is never a problem. But traffic-free is great. It's so quiet. All I can hear is the curlews, lambs, streams....and me sounding like a pair of old bellows


----------



## Bazzer (6 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Drove through Glossop today and have to admit, there appeared to be an awful lot of cyclists heading that way.
> 
> I'm not convinced that the closure is really a massive incentive to head for the Snake as I ride up there a few times a year and find that the road conditions on the pass are not any more or less intimidating than the roads that lead to the area. Personally I have never felt threatened by traffic during the climb or descent of the Pass (usually just a blast to the summit and back, from the Glossop side) *but I guess the tranquillity of the closed road will add to the pleasure of the climb*



It did. Along with the wildlife  
I think I was lucky. As I was getting changed, a group of 5 or so cyclists came down from the top and turned around and heaed back up the climb. The group had disappeared by the time my bike was out of the car and I was ready. But as I got around the first right hander, two of the group had been droppped. I would guess a problem had arisen as later in the climb they seemed to get a second wind. 
The only other cyclists seen on the climb were a couple separately coming downhill.
By contrast, as I was dropping back to Glossop, I probably saw a dozen riders in groups or singles going up the climb.


----------



## NorvernRob (6 Jun 2015)

5 of us definitely heading over there tomorrow, leaving my mates at 7am so should make Glossop around 8.45 depending on the wind!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (6 Jun 2015)

Wish I was up in the area still instead of already having finished for uni. That said the one time I have ridden the road I was surprised with how quiet it was.


----------



## tommaguzzi (6 Jun 2015)

Just done it today beware though there is still some traffic (access for those who live out there i suppose) also passed by some of the road workmen going out to site. And there were one or two very naughty boys on motorcycles aswell. the 20mph headwind was a pain at the top we carried on and did holme moss as well that was a nightmare because it was trying to blow you across the road into the oncoming traffic.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> the 20mph headwind was a pain at the top we carried on and did holme moss as well that was a nightmare because it was trying to blow you across the road into the oncoming traffic.



As happens up there (on 'the Moss') at times

Have you ever seen the pictures of the horizontal icicles on the TV mast????

Some here (I have a Yorkshire weather book that features some)
Segment starts after the B&W picture of the Range Rover

http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/artdec12/iw-radio1.html


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2015)

We stopped at the top of the Snake, where the Pennine Way crosses the road. I leaned my bike against a sign post and went and sat on a nearby rock to eat my cereal bars and have a drink. I was just thinking that the wind was stronger than forecast when a big gust caught my bike and blew it over! Fortunately it landed on the non-drive side so no damage was caused to the derailleurs but my new bar tape was ripped, which was somewhat annoying. One bar end plug got knocked out too. I didn't notice that at first but spotted it on the ground just before we set off back down to Glossop.


----------



## NorvernRob (7 Jun 2015)

We did it today, Sheffield-Glossop and back to the Ladybower, then Hathersage/Surprise climb and home. I felt pretty good after 3 weeks off the bike (partially due to a horrible bout of flu).

We stopped at the top to wait for the others, and the wind was definitely stronger than forecast today too. It was actually pretty cold up there. We had a headwind the entire way to Glossop, but at least it helped us home!

Loads and loads of cyclists were taking advantage of the closures, though there were a few knobbers - I went around a blind corner on the descent to find a large group of riders, half of which were over the double whites on the wrong side of the road! It's a good job I wasn't a works lorry.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2015)

Well I've been over the Snake three times in the past week and I've seen some unusual sights:

1) A recumbent

2) A family cycling with the dad riding one of those bikes with a "tow-along" attachment and youngster behind

3) A lady on a horse riding down towards Glossop

4) A jogger, having run to the top, also running back down to Glossop

All the above are first time observations in all my rides over the Snake. Noticeable lack of roadkill too. Based on strava stats, about 140 cyclists climbed the Snake yesterday. Usually its about 15


----------



## Gatters (8 Jun 2015)

I saw all of those things yesterday too...apart from the recumbent


----------



## BRounsley (8 Jun 2015)

I went over on Saturday morning. I didn’t see much on the climb, a couple of cyclist. Once I passed the closure it busied up.

I left the house at 6:30am in attempt to miss the worse of the wind.

I loved the ride but the wind was wearing. It also meant I curtailed my already “epic” descending speeds!!!

The last 20 ish miles was a stinker headwind back to Manchester. The A6 is never fun at the best of times.

Only plus point of the wind was it was slightly behind me on the Mam Tor Hill climb. I’ve never done the Mam Tor before, I think this is going to get more attention over the coming summer.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I loved the ride but the wind was wearing. It also meant I curtailed my already “epic” descending speeds!!!


Same here - I only have a lowish top gear (48/13) so fast descents rely on gravity acting on me and the bike. I was on a lightish bike and I have lost a lot of weight so gravity was only giving me about 60% of the oomph that it used to. The wind slowed me down so I maxed out at 67 kph (42 mph) despite barely touching my brakes for much of the descent to Glossop.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I went over on Saturday morning. I didn’t see much on the climb, a couple of cyclist. Once I passed the closure it busied up.
> 
> I left the house at 6:30am in attempt to miss the worse of the wind.
> 
> ...



Wind was a perfect NW yesterday so it was a very fast SE descent to Ladybower

Mam Tor is a great climb. From your location there are a few good ways to get to the top of Winnats Pass; for the masochists, either the climb out of Wash or try Peaslows. The full Rushop Edge climb out of Chapel is very similar to the Snake and, for the "heftier" cyclist such as myself is the route of choice


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2015)

BRounsley said:


> ....It also meant I curtailed my already “epic” descending speeds!!!


 I can imagine!
Unfortunately IME dropping off the Snake towards Glossop is nearly always met with a headwind to spoil the fun. Mam Tor dropping towards the Edale side is much more fun than the climb, some great bends to carve into.....


----------



## NorvernRob (8 Jun 2015)

Gatters said:


> I saw all of those things yesterday too...apart from the recumbent



I saw a guy on a recumbent, he wasn't actually on the Snake at the time but heading towards it. Saw a couple of joggers too but no horses!

The wind was really blasting towards us descending into Glossop and made it pretty difficult, I didn't touch the brakes until the last left hander, and even had to pedal most of the way down to hit 35mph! I'm not very heavy though at 68kg so that doesn't help. I managed 43mph heading back towards the Ladybower though, those first few tight bends were brilliant fun with good sight lines and no cars!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I can imagine!
> Unfortunately IME dropping off the Snake towards Glossop is nearly always met with a headwind to spoil the fun. Mam Tor dropping towards the Edale side is much more fun than the climb, some great bends to carve into.....


Rest of this week is forecast tailwind back down to Glossop so I can probably get close to 50mph. Unfortunately that means heard work going up but you can't have everything


----------



## Twinks (10 Jun 2015)

The lady on the horse was probably my friend Diana, she's been up and down the Snake every day since the closure! Personally I wouldn't want to plod a horse up and down 3 miles of tarmac despite the lovely views but she's loving it. Watch out for the poo on those fast descents


----------



## KneesUp (13 Jun 2015)

I've not had chance to do this at all until last night - but I didn't get to Ladybower until after 9pm. It was very quiet - I saw three cars and perhaps four cyclists, all heading back towards Sheffield, so basically I had the whole road to myself. I was in no hurry because I knew I didn't have time (or energy!) to go to Glossop and back, so I just ambled along to the Inn and came back. It was magical at that time of night, especially as it was almost completely deserted - it was a little eerie to be honest, perhaps because I'm used to it being so busy. A very enjoyable hour though.


----------



## KneesUp (13 Jun 2015)

Does anyone know when it will re-open? Was hoping to do the whole closed bit tomorrow evening, but I guess it will be open again then?

Slow day at the Derbyshire Times on the 10th btw: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-road-is-closed-1-7301940&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1

*Cyclists have sparked concerns after they have been making the most of riding on the A57 Snake Pass which has been temporarily closed to traffic.*

The A57 Snake Pass was closed to traffic from Monday, June 1, and is not due to re-open until Sunday, June 14, so that major repairs can be made to the retaining wall in four different places.

Derbyshire County Council, who have overseen the closure, stated this is currently a no-through route from Glossop to Sheffield for any vehicle while the work is taking place.

However, the notoriously busy and dangerous road has become a traffic-free zone for cyclists who have been seen ignoring the closure to ride the route between Ladybower and Glossop.

The road has been closed from the junction of the A57 with the A6013 Ashopton Road to its junction with Hurst Road in Glossop. A signed diversion route, running both ways, is in place along the A6013 − A6187 − B6049 − A623 − A6 − A615 − A624 − A57.

The council apologised for any inconvenience while the Snake Pass is closed but previously stressed the temporary closure to all traffic has been necessary to carry out essential work. People wanting to visit the Snake Pass Inn can drive to the pub from the Bamford side.

The A57 in Dinting Vale, near Glossop, will also be affected at the end of June by the demolition of a mill with traffic lights at the junction of the A57 with Shaw Lane from 7pm, June 26, over that weekend and possibly the following weekend. Motorists have been warned to allow for delays. The council declined to comment on the closed route’s use by cyclists.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Does anyone know when it will re-open? Was hoping to do the whole closed bit tomorrow evening, but I guess it will be open again then?



I was thinking similar. May be able to get over there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jun 2015)

I understand that it is closed 1-14 June inclusive ie. it is still closed tomorrow (Sunday)

Sloppy reporting from Derbyshire Times re the dates methinks. I'm gonna have another ride over tomorrow

Edit: I can see the Snake Pass from my house and there's definitely no vehicle traffic this morning (Sunday) on it


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2015)

Snake has reopened to traffic this afternoon 

It was closed when I went W-E this morning but was open when came back E-W about an hour ago


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jun 2015)

Harrumph. I guessed it would re-open for Monday but still disappointing. Thanks for the update though.


----------

